# Really strange question!



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out &#128563; most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Sorry for your troubles but this made me laugh! Can you go to a hardware store and buy something more permanent to adhere to the door frame to help with draft?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dog tooth proof lining? I can't think of any off hand. You could try keeping a bunch of appropriate dog toys nearby and redirect your dog to chew on those instead.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You need to calm that wild women down. lol. There is some sour apple spray you can buy. It does not always work but it might help. Also try some lavender in the stuffing they really do not like the smell of that either. Try double lining the your tube. I would say use dried corn husks but if she gets that it would do the same thing get all over the place.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I just roll up old beach towels, tie them with string like they're very long beef roasts, and put them at the doors. The width is excellent for a standard or a-bit-wider-door, and they are light weight and very easy to roll out of the way with just a toe and then roll back. There is nothing to spill, and they work very well. In the spring, I cut off the string, toss the towels into the laundry, and store them until fall.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

so you have a wild woman problem lol. Maybe the hardware store is your answer. Put weather strip at bottom of door - however one must take off the door to do that which is a real bother. Good luck hope you come across an easy solution.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Keep in mind that the rice absorbs moisture - in the heat and damp cold .. the rice is probably giving off an odor.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

that reminds me of my cocker spaniel, Maggie. I bought a 2 # bag of powdered sugar and put it on the floor by the door so I would remember to take it to the car ( it was for a church bazaar) but I forgot to take it with me. When I came home, that little sweetheart had broken the bag, had powdered sugar all over the floor and her face was one big white mess. We could only laugh---and then clean the whole mess up. They are so cute when they get into things.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Use PVC pipe for a liner and that will cure her "snake" biting habit and allow the draft dodger to maintain its shape better (what I used in small sections in the 2" diameter PVC which allowed for the bends in a folding door situation in my mother's house) and used sand instead for great weight and didn't come away from its position. You do know there are insulating brush edges that can be applied to the door with screws that not only keep out drafts but nefarious vermin--especially dust bunnies that like to run in when the door opens in the cold weather :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have one that I got from mail order. It has 2 foam tubes ( like those long swimming ones) . They slide in the cover then the cover slides under the door so one tube is on each side of door. I recently saw them in Home Depot. They work great and you don't have to remove them to use the door.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe filling the tube with kitty litter? She may be attracted to the rice smell.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Have you tried rolling up an old bath towel and then sewing fabric around that? I've done it with a couple of towels that have gone beyond their useful life and they lasted for years.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i don't know if this would work or even appropriate. i have trouble with dogs and owners taking their walks and leaving surprises. i live on a round corner lot. poured straight ammonia in a sprayer,hooked it up to a garden hose, and sprayed the ELL out of the area. surprisingly it didn't smell, or hurt grass BUT the dogs didn't like it. one person even complained to me about it and i told them to pick up messes or a picture of them would go around the neighborhood. so far so good. they do have a spray that is suppose to have fox urine in it. $30 a 3 oz. bottle. tried that but didn't work. ammonia is cheaper.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Plastic Pellets&#8206; would be a good alternative. I make "special" cushions and fill them with plastic pellets. There is no smell to attract critters of any kind and they do not deteriorate. Probably the best source for them would be a craft store as they are also used to weight toys and make things like bean bags and such.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> that reminds me of my cocker spaniel, Maggie. I bought a 2 # bag of powdered sugar and put it on the floor by the door so I would remember to take it to the car ( it was for a church bazaar) but I forgot to take it with me. When I came home, that little sweetheart had broken the bag, had powdered sugar all over the floor and her face was one big white mess. We could only laugh---and then clean the whole mess up. They are so cute when they get into things.


Your remark made me laugh, I had a Maltese (dog) that was a total omnivore. I left a basket of potatoes on the kitchen floor and when I got back I found he had a potato roll while I was out. There were potatoes with tooth marks all over my kitchen. Also one time I left an open bag of expensive wild bird feed on the floor. It smelled fabulous, like wild cherries and I caught Biggles eating it like trail mix. Sure do miss that old boy.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I put large stones in one leg of tights and made a knot after each one then wrapped it in polyester stuffing. Makes it quite heavy .


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Boston terrier snake killer!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Styrofoam peanuts fill mine


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Use multiple layers of newspaper rolled up that will slide into the tube. Or you can use tightly packed shredded newspaper. Or, if you have a paper shredder save all those shredings and use those, tightly packed. 

Shredded paper is used in insulating walls and it will work in this application too. 

I have made these also using course sand but your dog could break through that just as easily as the rice.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> I have one that I got from mail order. It has 2 foam tubes ( like those long swimming ones) . They slide in the cover then the cover slides under the door so one tube is on each side of door. I recently saw them in Home Depot. They work great and you don't have to remove them to use the door.


Those are pool "worms" created from closed cell foam and are great for interior doors where there are flat or no thresholds on either side. But exterior doors have a different threshold that is elevated to prevent water from wind blown rain from creeping under the door and would not allow the other tube to bump up over. I had considered those with my mother's situation but because the doors folded (even though interior) they would not allow the folding to be complete. Trying to replace the soft version was a real pain also so came up with the solid tube and heavier sand (don't need to fill the whole tube and gluing end caps on was a breeze) so all one had to do was kick them out of the way and kick them back into position.

Not sure I would ever knit a covering like OP since there are cheap napped upholstery fabrics that would withstand the wear and tear much better.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Have you thought of lining your draft dragon with Kevlar, the fabric that is used in "bullet proofing"? I would think it would also be dog tooth proof.

This is one site (probably there are others) where you can buy yardage for small projects.

http://www.cstsales.com/aramid_fabric.html

I'm not familiar with using this fabric, but before you would buy it, you'd want to research how you'd be cutting it and how you'd be sewing it.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

nhnona said:


> I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it!


Try a thicker lining like denim or canvas. Also try filling with sand or cat litter. It may be the smell that is attracting the dog


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Have you thought of lining your draft dragon with Kevlar, the fabric that is used in "bullet proofing"?
> 
> This is one site (probably there are others) where you can buy yardage for small projects.
> 
> I'm not familiar with using this fabric, but before you would buy it, you'd want to research how you'd be cutting it and how you'd be sewing it.


Having just used it in small strips once I can tell you, KroSha not only does it take like a metal sheeting snip to cut it but it ruins a standard sewing machine and heavy needles (even leather machines and needles were dulled in about fifteen stitches)--that's way there are glued and melted seam versions instead.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you thought about basic obedience training for the dog? You said you thought it was "cute" when she destroyed your belongings, so you are telling her it is OK to do, even encouraging it. 

Why not discipline her? And I don't mean, just say "no". That is still giving her the attention. Putting her in "time out" means nothing, too. Next time she goes to bite on your draft stopper, give her a swift swat to the rump. She'll stop. If she goes back at it, give her a swat again. She'll stop. She may try a third time, but a swat should convince her that you mean business, and it should stop her from attacking it any more.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

You might need to just buy premade ones.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

A long time ago I made draft-proof blinds for a window. One component was a sheet of Kevlar - reflective and very tough. I forget where I got it. These days you could probably find it on the internet. It's bullet-proof, so surely dog-proof.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

We bought a sweep that is metal and rubber that is attached to the bottom of the door and it works great.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I made the double draft stoppers from some leftover canvas and the foam pipe insulation found at hardware stores - holds its shape nicely. Four of them are 6 years old and going strong.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the funny stories folks! Laughter is a good thing!

I have also used old rolled up towels in the past. They work great and can be reused year after year. However, I like the idea of PVC pipe. Must keep that in mind. I have a door from the garage into my workout room where I have to block the bottom of the door to keep the field mice out. I have some small leftover pieces of granite that I fit in the doorframe at the bottom and then just step over when going through the door.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Lots of good ideas here. I have two I made of canvas and filled with sand which is available at Lowes or Home Depot. Doubt a little dog could lift it to shake, as it is quite heavy, but it certainly keeps out the drafts.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Lots of good ideas here. I have two I made of canvas and filled with sand which is available at Lowes or Home Depot. Doubt a little dog could lift it to shake, as it is quite heavy, but it certainly keeps out the drafts.


----------



## Manyneedles (Aug 13, 2014)

I used to use a short pile of newspapers very tightly rolled up and inserted in my fabric tube draft dodgers. Swimming noodles sound easy to use, but I question if they are heavy enough to hold back the draft.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

disgo said:


> Having just used it in small strips once I can tell you, KroSha not only does it take like a metal sheeting snip to cut it but it ruins a standard sewing machine and heavy needles (even leather machines and needles were dulled in about fifteen stitches)--that's way there are glued and melted seam versions instead.


Eeewww, certainly no good then.

I wasn't sure, which is why I included my caveat.

Thanks for the true skinny, Gordon!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I know that groups of people who believe in corporal punishment can always be found.

In spite of that, I am compelled to say, Please don't try to teach your children or your pets by hitting them.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> I know that groups of people who believe in corporal punishment can always be found.
> 
> In spite of that, I am compelled to say, Please don't try to teach your children or your pets by hitting them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The old spray with water works even better since they can't do it back to you. Hitting=biting and then you deserve it when it happens. "What you give so shall you receive" as the expression goes. For the rest, she (OP) said the dog was fine with them and was just having a startled response (instinctual protection) to that "snake" that was making loud booming noises when the ice came off the roof (which is a sign also that you have insulation issues more than a drafty door by the way).


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks for all the funny stories folks! Laughter is a good thing!
> 
> I have also used old rolled up towels in the past. They work great and can be reused year after year. However, I like the idea of PVC pipe. Must keep that in mind. I have a door from the garage into my workout room where I have to block the bottom of the door to keep the field mice out. I have some small leftover pieces of granite that I fit in the doorframe at the bottom and then just step over when going through the door.


When getting your PVC from the hardware then stop in the paint department and get the sheets of artificial steel wool by 3M and use that for the covering. Mice despise steel wool and is the best way to plug the tiny gaps they crawl through--just taught that age old trick to my sister and she thinks I'm now the Pied Piper :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

disgo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The old spray with water works even better since they can't do it back to you. Hitting=biting and then you deserve it when it happens. "What you give so shall you receive" as the expression goes. For the rest, she (OP) said the dog was fine with them and was just having a startled response (instinctual protection) to that "snake" that was making loud booming noises when the ice came off the roof (which is a sign also that you have insulation issues more than a drafty door by the way).


It's funny you mention the insulation issue... this is a very old house. If fact it is the house I grew up in. Way back in the 40's my parents bought an actual barn and converted it into this house. Its been added to and roofs raised and you name it!! There are drafts and this spot in particular is one we cannot seem to button up  We had a skinny little friend of ours climb up in the roof rafters over this spot and insulate the heck out of it... and we still have the same issue. This year hubby is going to install heating tape on the roof to try and keep the ice and snow under control. This spot also happen to be where we let our dogs in and out and I stand there and wait each and every time that they're out cause I'm afraid something will fall on them! I say this house has character!!! Hubby calls it something else :thumbdown:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

nhnona said:


> This spot also happen to be where we let our dogs in and out and I stand there and wait each and every time that they're out cause I'm afraid something will fall on them! I say this house has character!!! Hubby calls it something else


Oooooh, NOOOOOO...

Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I too have draft door and windows to boot! But a carpenter told me of a caulk strip that adheres to the trim and sides. This is diffetent that the ones that are " more common". It looks like long strips of spiral clay. It comes in brown. When closing the doors it "swells" and produces the seal. It has worked in my house. I put it on 7 doors and over a dozen wondows. I have cats that think the world is their toy-lol


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Bubble wrap is an excellent insulator, just roll it up stuff it in the cover and there you go, even if she did try to bite it apart the bubble wrap would not go all over the place like rice or kitty litter


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

starrz-delight said:


> Bubble wrap is an excellent insulator, just roll it up stuff it in the cover and there you go, even if she did try to bite it apart the bubble wrap would not go all over the place like rice or kitty litter


True! But I've been told bubble wrap can cause some intestinal problems for doggies????? Don't know if this is true???


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

cafeknitter said:


> True! But I've been told bubble wrap can cause some intestinal problems for doggies????? Don't know if this is true???


Yeah, not a good idea if there's any chance your dog would eat the bubble wrap.

Although a dog sometimes eats something indigestible that doesn't cause a problem, anything indigestible CAN cause trouble.

My niece's golden retriever ate one of her husband's cotton athletic tube socks. Even the cotton is marginally digestible, this didn't digest and got tangled into the dog's intestines, choking off the blood supply and preventing elimination. Near death and $3,600.00 later, well, you get the picture...


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

clickerMLL said:


> I just roll up old beach towels, tie them with string like they're very long beef roasts, and put them at the doors. The width is excellent for a standard or a-bit-wider-door, and they are light weight and very easy to roll out of the way with just a toe and then roll back. There is nothing to spill, and they work very well. In the spring, I cut off the string, toss the towels into the laundry, and store them until fall.


What a great idea, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

A piece of stainless steel pipe would do the trick.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

So funny to read about but probably not to clean up. I know of no solution though.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would put the rice into a tube made out of nylon dog mesh - like fly screen mesh only pet proof. It's not all that expensive and a good hardware store would stock it.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sprinkle Citronella on the draft stopper when you re-make it. The smell (although quite pleasant to humans) repels animals and could just do the job for you. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe she is objecting to the weather! I live in NH, too, and I often dislike the weather!


----------



## madebygail (Jul 30, 2014)

Ah, she's just playing. We have a Golden Retriever that just loves stuffed toys and hand puppets. He is very gentle with them but eventually they do need to be repaired and / or replaced. I would try stuffing it with some old wool socks to see if it is the rice or The "Toy" that she is attracted to.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> I have one that I got from mail order. It has 2 foam tubes ( like those long swimming ones) . They slide in the cover then the cover slides under the door so one tube is on each side of door. I recently saw them in Home Depot. They work great and you don't have to remove them to use the door.


A person with a sewing machine or even needle and thread could make these.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

You could spray it with dog repellent...


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

KroSha said:


> I know that groups of people who believe in corporal punishment can always be found.
> 
> In spite of that, I am compelled to say, Please don't try to teach your children or your pets by hitting them.


I totally agree. Our puppy school said never hit the dog. They can become aggressive. I agree the rice is attracting the dog. I like the idea of the towels.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Busy girl said:


> Sorry for your troubles but this made me laugh! Can you go to a hardware store and buy something more permanent to adhere to the door frame to help with draft?


I agree. They have a newer type adhesive backed weather stripping that is made of a soft vinyl type fabric, rather than felt or foam. It makes a tight door seal.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

instead of rice I once used sand, it was heavy and stayed in place


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Have you thought about basic obedience training for the dog? You said you thought it was "cute" when she destroyed your belongings, so you are telling her it is OK to do, even encouraging it.
> 
> Why not discipline her? And I don't mean, just say "no". That is still giving her the attention. Putting her in "time out" means nothing, too. Next time she goes to bite on your draft stopper, give her a swift swat to the rump. She'll stop. If she goes back at it, give her a swat again. She'll stop. She may try a third time, but a swat should convince her that you mean business, and it should stop her from attacking it any more.


No! No! No! You NEVER train an animal by hitting it, not even a swat!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Have you thought about basic obedience training for the dog? You said you thought it was "cute" when she destroyed your belongings, so you are telling her it is OK to do, even encouraging it.
> 
> Why not discipline her? And I don't mean, just say "no". That is still giving her the attention. Putting her in "time out" means nothing, too. Next time she goes to bite on your draft stopper, give her a swift swat to the rump. She'll stop. If she goes back at it, give her a swat again. She'll stop. She may try a third time, but a swat should convince her that you mean business, and it should stop her from attacking it any more.


I can't believe anyone would advocate hitting an animal! Not only cruel (and illegal) but counter-productive as the dog can't relate the punishment to the 'crime'.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Please! Never hit or hurt an animal in any way.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

owlet said:


> I can't believe anyone would advocate hitting an animal! Not only cruel (and illegal) but counter-productive as the dog can't relate the punishment to the 'crime'.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 2, 2014)

We have a similar problem in the winter here in Spain. We get a draught excluder make from something like foam rubber. It looks like that foam used for insulating water pipes with a flat bit in between. You just slide it under the door with the circular bits either side of the door and cut to size with scissors. 

There not very expensive here which is just as well as, by the end of the winter, our 2 dogs have usually nearly destroyed it.

I hope the picture is attached OK.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Something like nylon screenig or a mesh that is flexible rolled into a tube and filled with rice/beans or even marbles then secured tightly with sewing machine stitch (you would have to leave a space to be able to sew without hindrance. It must really be funny to watch her attack it with such zest...


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, there are some really great ideas here. Will bookmark
this page in case I ever need to do this. Wonderful ideas.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll take our NH weather any day to the hurricanes, mud slides, earthquakes, etc. of other parts of the country. At least with snow you know what to expect----PITA!


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

albie said:


> i don't know if this would work or even appropriate. i have trouble with dogs and owners taking their walks and leaving surprises. i live on a round corner lot. poured straight ammonia in a sprayer,hooked it up to a garden hose, and sprayed the ELL out of the area. surprisingly it didn't smell, or hurt grass BUT the dogs didn't like it. one person even complained to me about it and i told them to pick up messes or a picture of them would go around the neighborhood. so far so good. they do have a spray that is suppose to have fox urine in it. $30 a 3 oz. bottle. tried that but didn't work. ammonia is cheaper.


Thanks for this post, as I also live on a corner in a very dog-walk friendly area. I think I'll try this!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

My Bichon loves to shred paper, kitchen towels,paper plates, unwinds the toilet roll, and runs away when I try and take them from her


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Our trash pickup in Kansas City told us many years ago to spray the trash with either ammonia or very cheap aerosol products (hair spray, room spray, etc). Seems that the cheaper the spray, the more it is undesirable to animals. Worked tho.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

clickerMLL said:


> I just roll up old beach towels, tie them with string like they're very long beef roasts, and put them at the doors. The width is excellent for a standard or a-bit-wider-door, and they are light weight and very easy to roll out of the way with just a toe and then roll back. There is nothing to spill, and they work very well. In the spring, I cut off the string, toss the towels into the laundry, and store them until fall.


You could do the old beach towels as suggested, and then knit a nice cover for them.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe the solution is a new door or something to keep the cold out. Spraying the draft dodger with a smell your dog does not like would help. Good luck.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


I'm in Southeast NH, on the coast, too!! Can you make a large one and place it on the outside, or is it a door you use a lot? That little rascal needs some "motherly advice!" LOL


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

try lining it with tyvek, it is the stuff they cover the plywood on houses before they put the siding up it doesn't tear. My husband wears a tyvek coverall when it paints the bottom of our boat. You could get one of suit and cut off and arm and fill it. maybe using old nylons filled with kitty litter.Also bitter apple spray from the pet store works really well.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Try putting the draft dodger between the doors where your dog can't get to it.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Try soaking the fabric in Tobasco sauce.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

clickerMLL said:


> I just roll up old beach towels, tie them with string like they're very long beef roasts, and put them at the doors. The width is excellent for a standard or a-bit-wider-door, and they are light weight and very easy to roll out of the way with just a toe and then roll back. There is nothing to spill, and they work very well. In the spring, I cut off the string, toss the towels into the laundry, and store them until fall.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrissyvw (Aug 5, 2011)

I would use those strong glass nuggets that people place in flower vases to hold stems in place. They're quite heavy of course so you could use some of those to help keep the draught excluder in place, along with any old material. You can sometimes pick suitable stuff up in charity shops. Good luck


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

It's the filling you have to change. She smells the rice and thinks food and she attacks the draught excluder, I know this because Kandi, that's the one on the right in my icon, tries to get bags of rice out of my shopping bag. Get some of these http://www.amazon.com/Darice-Bean-F...=1411999396&sr=8-1&keywords=polystyrene+beads.

No food smell no attack and they can be reused.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> I have one that I got from mail order. It has 2 foam tubes ( like those long swimming ones) . They slide in the cover then the cover slides under the door so one tube is on each side of door. I recently saw them in Home Depot. They work great and you don't have to remove them to use the door.


I have one that was here when we bought this place. It has the foam tube in it also. I was going to suggest, if you are going to make one, get either the swim noodle or some foam pipe insulation to go inside it.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Nutcase said:


> We have a similar problem in the winter here in Spain. We get a draught excluder make from something like foam rubber. It looks like that foam used for insulating water pipes with a flat bit in between. You just slide it under the door with the circular bits either side of the door and cut to size with scissors.
> 
> There not very expensive here which is just as well as, by the end of the winter, our 2 dogs have usually nearly destroyed it.
> 
> I hope the picture is attached OK.


I agree they work very well and are easy to install and inexpensive.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I also use rolled up towels. I don't have any pets now but when I did they didn't bother them. Even if they did there wouldn't be any mess to clean up.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


How about a length of PVC pipe??


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I was thinking about those pool toy tubes that are made of heavy styrofoam, or hard foam rubber that kids use they could be utilize for draft dodgers and it would probably stand up to the dog attacks...just an idea..


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


I put old panty hose or other nylon items in the tube and pack it tightly. It works for me and m Boston Terrier.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

My Maltese's are ladies.... my MINI PINSCHER is the wildman!!!! Have you tried canvas as a liner? I might be tempted to fill with sand rather than rice.... I doubt that sand would smell appetizing.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

kittykatzmom said:


> Try putting the draft dodger between the doors where your dog can't get to it.


Exactly and then it works when you leave the home. Unless attached to the door , no benefit when you leave and also out of place to encourage the dog to grab it. If no storm door attach it to keep it immobile.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I would make it with canvas as that is much stronger and less likely to fall apart when you puppy plays with it.


nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

We have a 10 pound mini long haired Dachshund named Juliet and her nicknames are Ginger Newton (she ate the pieces for a gingerbread house and at least one package of Fig Newtons), Police Dog (she ate 6 donuts--we joke with our police about eating donuts) and now I need to think of a nickname for her for tearing my knitting apart because I put it in an empty oatmeal container! She never got sick, not once!


dotcarp2000 said:


> that reminds me of my cocker spaniel, Maggie. I bought a 2 # bag of powdered sugar and put it on the floor by the door so I would remember to take it to the car ( it was for a church bazaar) but I forgot to take it with me. When I came home, that little sweetheart had broken the bag, had powdered sugar all over the floor and her face was one big white mess. We could only laugh---and then clean the whole mess up. They are so cute when they get into things.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


I stuffed my tube with insulation.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Years ago at the cottage with two drafty doors. I took a pair of old jeans....put one leg inside the other....filled the cavity with old rags secured the ends with wide rubber bands. In the off season I would wash and redo or if new stuff became available use the replacement rags. cheapo here.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

What about hanging a nice heavy curtain that you can pull over the door in the evening, that should keep the draft out.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

What about rolled up newspaper. If you left one end of your knitted tube open, you could replace the newspaper if it got damp or wet.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Just get the dog to lie at the bottom of the door.......

;-)


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> I have one that I got from mail order. It has 2 foam tubes ( like those long swimming ones) . They slide in the cover then the cover slides under the door so one tube is on each side of door. I recently saw them in Home Depot. They work great and you don't have to remove them to use the door.


Try the 99 cent store and/or Dollar Tree for the swimming noodles.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Try bitter apple spray sold in the pet stores. It's supposed to discourage them from biting due to the taste.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Having owned a store that "recycled" pellets by giving them to customers who asked for them, I would suggest you talk to store managers/owners to get free pellets. Keeps them out of the landfill!



DorisAnn said:


> Plastic Pellets‎ would be a good alternative. I make "special" cushions and fill them with plastic pellets. There is no smell to attract critters of any kind and they do not deteriorate. Probably the best source for them would be a craft store as they are also used to weight toys and make things like bean bags and such.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

How about sand and line the dodger with oilcloth. She will still play with the draft dodger, but I doubt she will get through the oilcloth.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Grandma M, it made me so happy to see my favorite Bible verse! Thank you.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

PVC pipes


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Busy girl said:


> Sorry for your troubles but this made me laugh! Can you go to a hardware store and buy something more permanent to adhere to the door frame to help with draft?


Busy girl is right. Those weather strips cost less than a ball of good yarn and save you more money. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry but this made me laugh too. I have two Bostons. They can be sneaky little stinkers! We have to shovel out a path and open grass area for ours when it snows otherwise they would blow up! They will not poo in snow!


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

ltcmomky said:


> Sorry but this made me laugh too. I have two Bostons. They can be sneaky little stinkers! We have to shovel out a path and open grass area for ours when it snows otherwise they would blow up! They will not poo in snow!


My husband snow blows paths all around and bigger areas for their convenience  Hate to be gross, but do yours eat their own poo? Mine do I've tried everything to stop them!! But in the wintertime I call em poopsicles... am I a bad person???


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


Try stuffing with old tee shirts, and socks.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

nhnona said:


> So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


 what about making them extra big/long & felting?


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I have 2 suggestions:

1. Put cayenne pepper or regular pepper on the fabric & she will learn to stay away from it.

2. Get some fine netting at the hardware store & fill the tube with dry pinto beans. The beans should not fall out because of the small squares in the netting.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I use Vicks vapour rub on the doggy blankets and door stoppers....the dogs don't like the smell and don't go near it. My Puppy Sam - Doberman chews on anything she can find and the Vicks Vapour rub actually stops her. Even I was surprise. It has menthol, Camphor and Eucalyptus in it. Good for a cold too, just rub it on your chest..lol


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

nhnona said:


> My husband snow blows paths all around and bigger areas for their convenience  Hate to be gross, but do yours eat their own poo? Mine do I've tried everything to stop them!! But in the wintertime I call em poopsicles... am I a bad person???


You give your dogs Boiled Pumpkin....the dogs are requiring a certain enzymes/protein which is laking in their diet. Boiled pumpkin will solve the problem.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you tried rip-stop nylon to make a liner? You can get it with a mesh embedded in it for extra strength.


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

Helen Morse said:


> You give your dogs Boiled Pumpkin....the dogs are requiring a certain enzymes/protein which is laking in their diet. Boiled pumpkin will solve the problem.


I give them pumpkin (100% pumpkin pie mix) mixed in yogurt with their meals. Vet suggested the pumpkin for digestion and the yogurt is for gas. Anyone who has Bostons will understand the need to try and combat gas  I also give them a quarter tablet of Gasx... But it hasn't changed their habit and they still can clear a room! I've tried Forbid, pineapple, meat tenderizer and pretty much standing on my head... to no avail. But I love em anyway!!!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Maybe Aquarium Gravel....... It comes in lots of colors. LOL.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> Maybe Aquarium Gravel....... It comes in lots of colors. LOL.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


Foam pipe insulation or a swim noodle, wrap with batting. I think this may help.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

You might try sewing up an internal tube of heavy fleece. Place the rice into this tube. Then place this tube inside the knitted tube. If the dog bites through this, all I can do is admire her teeth! Good luck!



nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out &#55357;&#56883; most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

My dog chewed for more than 2 years as a puppy. He chewed day and night. My entire deck has teeth marks in all the wood wherever there were edges he could put his mouth. The vet told me to rub under arm deordorant on stuff that I didn't want the dog to chew. Buy some at the dollar store and give the outside fabric a rub with it. The dog won't put it in his mouth. They hate it.


----------



## Divo88 (Jun 1, 2011)

If you just want to get rid of the mess to clean up, use discarded pantyhose for stuffing. Or if you wish to stop the attacks include a hot spice, i.e. tobasco sauce, in the stuffing. After 1 or 2 chews, the attack will cease without injury to project or animal. Hope this helps. Stopped my puppy from chewing the bottom of my cabinet doors in the kitchen. Best wishes. J



nhnona said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening! I have a really drafty door here in good ole New Hampshire that I have made "draft dodgers" for in the past that are very effective. The filling and lining is what my question concerns. I knit a long tube,have lined it sometimes with a nylon and sometimes with a piece of linen sewn into a tube. Then I fill it with uncooked rice. The problem is my Boston Terrier! When ice and snow fall off the roof onto the deck right there at the drafty door, she attacks the draft dodger and eventually shakes the rice out of it! So, the problem is more the lining. No matter what I fill it with, if she bites thru the lining, the filling will come flying out! It's actually kinda cute when she shakes the stuffing out 😳 most of the time she's such a lady! Just this one circumstance turns her into a wild woman!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

We have these dog toys that are made of fire hose. Even our Australian Cattle Dog with his dingo jaws has trouble getting through them!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I fill my draft dodgers with Yesterday's News kitty litter. It's made of newspaper and is very insulating. I doubt it would give off an odor your dog would enjoy. Good luck.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Woodsywife said:


> I have one that I got from mail order. It has 2 foam tubes ( like those long swimming ones) . They slide in the cover then the cover slides under the door so one tube is on each side of door. I recently saw them in Home Depot. They work great and you don't have to remove them to use the door.


I have these and they are marvellous, I don't have to reposition the draught excluders and I am not falling over them like I was with the old sand filled ones.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a friend here who knits (or crochets) rolls and then fills them with plastic grocery bags and they really work.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I had to laugh at your dog, though, but I'm sure it can be frustrating! Maybe make the one you like and then cover the outside of it in thick felt? She can grab it, but it won't come apart and lose the rice quite so easily?


----------

